

Blythe Masters, creator of the credit default swap, joins Bitcoin startup - foobarqux
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/e29808a8-c744-11e4-9e34-00144feab7de.html

======
cs-
#register/paywall# no thank you!

Found full story here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2ym9zd/blythe_maste...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2ym9zd/blythe_masters_joins_bitcoin_startup_digital/)

~~~
foobarqux
Yeah sorry, I couldn't find another source.

